# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερινας 2020

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα..
Καλή αρχή να έχουμε με την αναπαραγωγή.

Λοιπόν πάμε στα πουλάκια μας ...
Φέτος εβαλα 4 ζευγάρια καρδερινες..με 2 αρσενικά ακόμα στην άκρη λόγου ότι δεν υπάρχουν θηλυκά..
2 αρσενικά παλιά 2 φετινά 
1 θηλυκό παλιό και 3 φετινά 

Πρωετοιμασια ξεκίνησα τέλος Φεβρουαρίου..
Με αυγοτροφη,πρασινάδες(ζωχο,  σουκνίδα,ταραξακο),και πολύ βιταμίνη.

Τα πουλιά τα ένωσα δοκιμαστικά 30 Μαρτίου..
Αποτέλεσμα πολλά κυνηγητά από τα αρσενικά τις πρωινές ώρες έτοιμα πυρωμένο με απυρωτα θηλυκά ...και χωρίστηκαν μετά από 3 μέρες μετά το ενωμα τους..
Μετά από παρατήρηση μεχρει εχθές είδα τα 2 θηλυκά να μπαίνουν φωλιά να βάζουν να βγάζουν τρίχα,βαμβάκι να κάθονται μέσα..
Ειπα ετοιμάστηκαν..
Εχθές το απόγευμα εβαλα τα 2 ζευγάρια ξανά μαζί..όλα καλά μεχρει να κουρνασιουν..
Σήμερα το πρωί σκοτώνονται όλοι μέρα και τα 2 ζευγάρια ...
Τα αρσενικά κράζουν και κηνυγανε τα θηλυκά και αυτά είναι κατατρεγμένα..
Τα αρσενικά και τα 2 μπαίνουν φωλιά με νήμα κάθονται και τσιρτσιριζουν...

Αυτά τα λίγα μεχρει εδώ....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα.

----------


## kostas salonika

> Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα.


Ευχαριστώ Ανδρεα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα καλή αρχή και καλή δύναμη,

Αν δεν τα χωρίσεις,  μιας και έχεις μεγάλες κλούβες,  υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τα θηλυκά? Έχει γίνει σε κανέναν τραυματισμός θηλυκης καρδερίνας? Ίσως απλά να καθυστερήσουν να πυρωσουνισως και όχι,  δεν ξέρω. Γνώμη μου μην τα χωρίσεις συνέχεια,  εγώ τα έχω ενωμένα όλο το χρόνο και δεν ασχολούμαι με τα κυνηγητά (Μόνο στα φανέτα που είχα πρόβλημα)

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα Νωντα ...
Το ένα το ζευγάρι είναι πολύ έντονα τα μαλώματα στην αρχή όταν τα ένωσα σε 2 μέρες το θηλυκό καθόταν σε μια μεριά και κοιμόταν μέρα μεσημέρι μόλις τα χώρισα μια χαρά άρχισε να πάει κατευθείαν στην φώλια ....
Αν και είναι μεγάλες γίνεται χαμός έχω παρατήρηση να πιάνονται η φτερούγες στα κάγκελα ...

Μόλις τα χωρίσω τα θηλυκά είναι όλοι μέρα στην φώλια όταν είναι μαζί τα αρσενικά δεν τα αφήνουν να πλησιάσουν την φωλιά ...

Έχω  πετύχει τα αρσενικά μέσα στην φωλιά και τα θηλυκά να ταΐζουν τα αρσενικά μέσα στην φώλια ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία φίλε Κώστα!

----------


## Xwriatis

Καλή επιτυχία όλα να πάνε καλά!!

----------


## krisp

Έχεις χώρισμα μόνο με κάγκελα;
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Έχεις χώρισμα μόνο με κάγκελα;
> Καλή επιτυχία!


Ναι μόνο με χώρισμα ....
Τα πουλιά θέλω να βλέπονται να βλέπω συμπεριφορά το ένα προς το άλλο ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Ίσως φταίει και ο καιρός που είχε μερικά σκαμπανεβάσματα τις τελευταίες μέρες...

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ίσως φταίει και ο καιρός που είχε μερικά σκαμπανεβάσματα τις τελευταίες μέρες...


Ειδικά έδω βόρεια Ελλάδα ήμαστε πολύ διαφορετικά από Λάρισα και κάτω...

Θα δούμε πως θα εξελίχτη η κατάσταση 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα στην παρέα ...
Χρόνια πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη...

Λοιπόν τα νέα από τα πουλάκια...
Έχω δει πολλά βατεματα στα 3 ζευγάρια που έχω ένωση...
Φωλιά όμως καμία ....
Στην αρχή είχα 1 φωλιά...
Τα αρσενικά έμπαιναν συνέχεια ...
Τα θηλυκά όμως όχι..
Αποφάσισα να βάλω 2 φωλιές..
Όταν εβαλα την 2η φωλιά τα θηλυκά ξετρελάθηκαν όλοι μέρα μέσα βάζουν βγάζουν νήμα αλλά μεχρει εκεί...
Ενώ βατευονται σκοτώνονται κιόλας..
Παρατηρώ ότι όταν πάει το θηλυκό στην φωλιά και κάθεται πάει ο αρσενικός δίπλα βγαίνει το θηλυκό τραβάνε ένα μαλώμα και μετά πάει το θηλυκό και βγάζει ότι έχει μέσα ...

Καμία ιδέα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

